# Garrard with Landeron 2124



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

New in today....Garrard pocket watch with Landeron 2124 movement. Superficially excellent but rear case doesn't snap shut and small marks

around centre where hands have rubbed. Movement excellent and keeping time so far.

Engraving is interesting , British Transport Docks was established in 1962 chrome and nationalised in 1981 so Mr STEPHENS must have had a quite a charmed life as a docker through the 2 WW and all the changes after.

Ranfft doesn't give a date for the 2124 but with that might b able to better date the watch.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&FHF_2124_19

1955 by this

This P Watch too.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks @bridgeman, always nice to see interesting or just plain nice pocket watches on the Forum, with the relevant information, extending to a date provided by stdape. :biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The British transport docks board came into existence in 1962 so with 45 years service to get in the earliest he would have started work would be 1917 and the latest when it was privatised in 1981 would be a start date of 1936.

The movement with members help seems to have been introduced in 1955.... so the watch could have been presented any time between 1962 and 1981., now need to find if the case number of 1780185 has any bearing on things.there is a small diamond shape with a bar across on the case as well.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Likewise I love the face, elegant and simple.


----------

